# What kind of wood is this?



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Anyone recognize this kind of wood. It's not critical, I'm just curious. The sticker on the underside said Made in India.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

And I answered my own question, 'sheesham wood'. After posting I noticed the sticker had a sku Google turned up this page. http://www.westelm.com/m/products/raw-edge-media-console-g448/


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Never heard of it before. Looks sort of like Arbutus, with the wide variation in colouring, and wild grain pattern.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Never heard of it before. Looks sort of like Arbutus, with the wide variation in colouring, and wild grain pattern.


Might check out the "Olivewood"
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

If it was free wood, then it is popular. Free wood is always popular.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Holy Hanna!*



Herb Stoops said:


> Might check out the "Olivewood"
> Herb


Wow!!!
https://www.google.ca/search?q=oliv...uVuMXRAhVR-2MKHaeYCYcQsAQITQ&biw=1120&bih=538
Now _that's_ wild grain...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Wow!!!
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=oliv...uVuMXRAhVR-2MKHaeYCYcQsAQITQ&biw=1120&bih=538
> Now _that's_ wild grain...


There is some purty stuff there. Looks a lot like the previous picture.
Herb


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

Shisham wood is quite popular in India for making furniture. It is found predominantly in the Northern plains of India. However, what you see in the pic is a cheap piece of Shisham. Normally only the dark heartwood is used for making furniture. Olivewood is quite different.

Shisham- Dalbergia sissoo, known commonly as North Indian Rosewood, is a slow-growing, hardy deciduous rosewood tree native to the Indian Subcontinent and Southern Iran. Wikipedia


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The attached shows the corner post of the kitchen table that SWMBO picked out recently. Shishma does indeed make for a beautiful piece of furniture. The table is 40" x 72" and the cost was nominal compared to similar quality tables. 

Apology for the side view.


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Shisham Furniture*

This is what Shisham furniture looks like after polishing.It has a very rich reddish brown look


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cavalier; does the colour tend to change with age and exposure to daylight?


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Those look good. I like that look.


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Dan,
No, the color does not change or fade. I have Shisham furniture which is more than 25 years old & still retains its rich brown color.
It was used a lot for farm implements too in the past. It is very strong & hardy. In the recent years cutting of trees has become heavily restricted by new environment laws. This has resulted in its becoming very expensive.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Before and after


----------



## cavalier19 (Aug 3, 2015)

That looks real neat. Great work


----------

